# Value of Cars



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is there someplace on line that I can get an idea as to the value of cars, I'm going to be selling a bunch of cars and don't really have much of an idea as to what their worth.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Your best bet is to research eBay. Hate to admit it but that's where you'll find out current market value.

Not what people are asking, what they sell for.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, eBay can give you the most accurate value.
within the Toys and Hobbies categories search the specific car by brand and name.
when results show, look to the left a find "completed ..... " , clicking that will bring up auctions that have recently closed including those that did not sell.

there are sites and publications that claim to have accurate values, but you have to pay for them and they are NOT ACCURATE because of the constant fluctuation in availability and demand.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Easy answer....

Sell them all to me for $1

&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Alpink is right on the money. Completed listings will show what an item did sell for (price in green) and didn't sell for (price in red). It is also helpful to try your search in different ways. The search is based on the titles the sellers gave to that listing, and changing something as simple as the order of the words you're searching for, or getting a little more general will get you different results. You might have to do some digging to find your answers, but that's the most accurate way to assess the value of each car.

Sometimes, you may run into a brick wall and get no results. It happens sometimes. It could be any number of reasons why. It might be a rare piece, it might be so common that they only sell in a lot with other stuff. It could also be inaccurate search or listing terminology. Calling an Indy car an F-1 for instance (One I am perpetually guilty of). Easy mistakes like that can make or break the value of the car, simply by limiting buyers search results. 

While you're there, pay attention to the way the sellers list stuff that does sell. Consider it a blueprint for the best way to list your items. Your title can help buyers find your listings, or get your item lost at sea in the 1000's of other listings out there.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, this is gonna take a while. Would I be better off selling at a show such as Richfield or putting them on eBay (which I hate selling on) or someplace else?
Bob


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Thanks guys, this is gonna take a while. Would I be better off selling at a show such as Richfield or putting them on eBay (which I hate selling on) or someplace else?
> Bob


 From the sounds of it, you would be better off selling them all to a single buyer who will resell them at their peak market price. It takes LOTS of effort to sell these things for their maximum value. If you don't know the relative history of the cars like a collector will, that will further impede your quest for optimum sales price. 

In the end you may just realize losing a couple of bucks on average per car is well worth the time saved.

Good luck.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

You can also use slotcar site.net,cars seem to be fairly priced.Homstead also ok on prices!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Thanks guys, this is gonna take a while. Would I be better off selling at a show such as Richfield or putting them on eBay (which I hate selling on) or someplace else?
> Bob


The prime decision: how much time and effort do you want to put into the selling of the cars? This will determine the path you take.

Selling individually requires you to: (a) write out a description for each car (b) find the approximate value/price (c) list the item somewhere, which probably includes taking at least one pic per car (d) communicate with the buyer (e) receive payment (f) box up the item and (f) mail it. And if you use eBay, remember to deduct all the fees from your sales.

Now, multiply that effort by each car and figure some will probably not sell in the first round, so you have to do some steps again...and again.

Selling them as a lot will net you FAR less than selling individually because the buyer is then going to assume all the work listed above. Plus, the new seller needs to make a profit and also understands some cars are not going to sell unless they are deeply discounted.

So if you figure you have 100 cars worth $1,500 if sold individually at their optimum price, selling them as a lot MAY get you half that. Why? Because if the new seller is lucky he may get what you initially wanted and has to do a lot of work. And may end up with some nearly unsellable cars.

Joe


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ebay and paypal combined is 12.9%on the car and the shipping. plus your boxes,bubble wrap and tape


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Is there someplace on line that I can get an idea as to the value of cars, I'm going to be selling a bunch of cars and don't really have much of an idea as to what their worth.


you could try w/ guys on here, in PM's upon request.. (W/ U Got???)..

Bubba 123 PM me :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Hotrodzz3 said:


> Thanks guys, this is gonna take a while. Would I be better off selling at a show such as Richfield or putting them on eBay (which I hate selling on) or someplace else?
> Bob


Selling at a show will require just as much work, if not more, and your market would be much smaller. You would definitely need to research selling prices in order to put prices on your cars for the show. 

With online auctions, the effort is in creating descriptions and taking good pictures. You really don't need to know anything about prices as the market will take care of that for you, provided you did a respectable job with your descriptions and pictures.

If you're not a big hurry, do the online auctions, starting with what may be some of the less valuable cars.

Good luck!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*descriptions and pics*



TK Solver said:


> Selling at a show will require just as much work, if not more, and your market would be much smaller. You would definitely need to research selling prices in order to put prices on your cars for the show.
> 
> With online auctions, the effort is in creating descriptions and taking good pictures. You really don't need to know anything about prices as the market will take care of that for you, provided you did a respectable job with your descriptions and pictures.
> 
> ...


excellent point.
I have been told ( and I try to follow this advice) ....
take and upload pictures as if you will not be able to describe the item. a pictures tells a thousand words, make your pictures (pics) count.


...


write your descriptions as if you cannot post pictures. include all details possible, positives and even negatives if necessary. many people won't even read a description, but if it is very detailed it will help those looking at the pictures.

be aware that the seasoned eBay buyer is very smart and has been well trained. most will bid only in the closing moments of an auction, so don't be disappointed if you don't seem to get bids.
watchers means only that. it does not equate to potential bidders. there are a lot of reasons for watching listings 

...

a low start price can actually cause some newer, less seasoned buyers, into a bidding war.


remember the seasoned buyers that are going to drop last second bids at the price they think the item is worth.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

So true alpink, I still love doing the old-fashioned manual sniping...bidding with under 10 seconds left...it's a blast.When you win it's awesome.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I bid once when I see the auction, which is never during the last moments. If I get outbid, someone overpaid. I'm guessing they are unknowingly influenced by the dreaded "sniper's excitement premium".


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bidding early can lead to your bid being bumped up incrementally until the shill (guided by the seller) realizes the value is just.
retracting a bid that is over your high proxy or the seller cancelling same is a sure sign of shilling.
if, however, you put in that same exact amount with the final 10 seconds, no one has a chance to drive your bid up to your proxy and you will probably win for far less than you were willing to pay.
the excitement is part of the game.
overpaying is NOT.
but to each his own.


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of good points here, Now I just have to decide which venue to use. I don't mind spending time on selling them, I'm retired so that's not really an issue, it's been many years since I've sold on eBay and sometimes it sounds like it's more trouble than it's worth these days. Guess my best bet is to just try selling a couple of them and see how it goes.
Thanks again
Bob


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

the Value of cars Varies. I agree that E-bay will let you know the current value.
but it's a crazy place, one week a car will sell for 130.00, the next week same car will bring 300.00. it all depends on who is watching and who has the money at the time. all you need on E-bay is 2 people that want the car.
the better the pictures the better off you are. they give you 12 of them.

you reach thousands of people on e-bay and the bidders set the price, at the show you only reach a few hundred and you set the price. list them and let em run. some will bring more and some less. it all evens out.

over paying is just an opion just like value is. it's whatever the car is worth to that person at that time.
good luck on your auctions.

Tom


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

here is an example of false value .....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOX-100-NOS-Aurora-T-jet-chassis-/351017132474?autorefresh=true

a couple morons!!!
even if one or both are HT members!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> here is an example of false value .....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOX-100-NOS-Aurora-T-jet-chassis-/351017132474?autorefresh=true
> 
> ...



Holy bajebbers!!!!!

I'd sell a box for that kind of money too!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Someone got their income tax refund and spent it all on chassis. By today's prices, he probably paid way too much, but where he time traveled from (2032) it was a bargain!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm, they came right from Staten Island. I kinda reckognize the ID but cant quite place the name.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I was watching that...so, what, about $27 per chassis?...kinda high...$20 seems like a more normal "end user" market price. IMO, I don't see anyone buying a NOS for $30. They go for $20 currently with as many as you want to buy. Hopefully he plans to use them all!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

super8man said:


> Yeah, I was watching that...so, what, about $27 per chassis?...kinda high...$20 seems like a more normal "end user" market price. IMO, I don't see anyone buying a NOS for $30. They go for $20 currently with as many as you want to buy. Hopefully he plans to use them all!


$2899.00 divided by 100 is at LEAST $28 (closer to $29) per chassis.
a year ago the average was $10.00 per chassis.
in the mid 80's through the mid 90's a case could be had for about $60.00.
so if each chassis was about $10.00 last year and a few months ago, $15.00 and now $20.00 (with this latest auction setting a BULK price close to $30.00) how much will a single chassis cost next year?
so what!


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, I've got about 50 new wild ones chassis maybe I ought to sell those first, but with my luck I'm not gonna get anywhere near 28 bucks apiece.
Bob


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

At some point people will find a suitable substitute once prices rise to levels that make them go "hmmm, perhaps instead of this, I will try that." Like a whole different hobby perhaps...


----------

